# Newbie 20 gallon high planted tank setup



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

question 1
Have u tried vinegar? If it's calcium deposits vinegar should take care of it. If not, you could always cut the glass out and replace it with another sheet. although the lost light would probably be negligible.
question 2
Hiking works, just be sure to do the acid test on the rocks when u get them home. If it fizzles, it probably won't work.
question 3
is the floor not level to begin with? in all my years of keeping fish, I guess I have been lucky, in the fact that I always had Tile floors, or some kind of built in shelf to place tanks on. On tile, if needed I would usually just use a shim of some kind.

question 4
Hopefully someone with more experience in the plant department can answer that one.

hope some of this helps


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

For #4: I have kept HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides) in my 15 gallon with no CO2 injection. I just placed the light directly over where I had planted it. If you don't do this, the plant will stretch upwards and will have a hard time spreading out horizontally. I have not kept the other plants on your list.

Those are my .02 cents.


----------



## thinkinblue613 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys! 

I'm trying the vinegar suggestion now.


----------



## thinkinblue613 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's an update on the tank.

I'm planning on getting the AH supply upgrade kit. Thinking about the 55w bulb instead of the 36 in a week or so. I currently have some Java moss in there for now. (They're easy)

The lights kind of don't justify the patterns on the rocks. I'm definitely getting more plants, probably two more kinds and I'll be good. I'll do it when I have the lights ready. The 15w I have in it isn't great for the plants from what I've heard.


----------

